
Startup School Triplebyte Mixup: Triplebyte Test with YC Interview Guarantee - fingaz
Startup School Triplebyte Mixup ::: Triplebyte Test with YC interview Guarantee<p>Did Any Technical Cofounder do a TripleByte Test with guarantees to a YC interview if they passed the test?<p>I got an email saying I aced the test but got a rejection letter. Please comment if you have a similar experience.<p>These are Screenshots to the emails.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;2OJNM9B
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;dkTtz0i
======
kaptain-ti
Not fair

